# The Review of RELIANCE BIG TV



## nitansh (Oct 26, 2008)

Big TV was installed a week back in my home. So, I am sharing my experience of using it through this forum. I would try to compare with tata sky(as it is installed in my friend's house) wherever possible.

INSTALLATION:
On sunday, two persons came at my house at around 9:50 a.m.. First they saw the location of my TV. Then they went to install the dish on the terrace. It took about 45 minutes to install & align the dish on the terrace. Even i was shocked that it was done so quickly. Then they come down at my home & connected the STB with TV. After then the stb automatically started updating. My stb was activated instantly. within 80 minutes i was watching tv.

SET TOP BOX & REMOTE:
STB looks good as it is very small & light-weight. It is very similar to that of tata sky. However there are less no. of buttons on it as compared to tata sky. I am still trying to figure the use of usb port on it at its back-side. But from what i have read from various site, it is only for upgrading the firmware by connecting it with computer. The stb hangs quite often when you press 3-4 buttons simultaneously from remote.*img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0707rw7.jpg*img84.imageshack.us/img84/8149/dscn0707rw7.th.jpg*img84.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

The remote is heavy & doesnt look  good . The buttons feel plasticky. It looks complete carbon copy (say red copy) of tata sky remote.
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/9239/dscn0705la4.th.jpg*img137.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

PICTURE QUALITY:
When i switched on the tv & big tv, my first response was WOW. the colours looked awesome. Although it was not like tremendous change over cable tv, but it was definitely better than cable tv. EPG guide was also a welcome addition. Big TV logo doesn't hinder much while watching entertainment channels, but it really becomes annoying while watching news channels. It would have been better, if it had some transparency. 
There is time lag of about 10 seconds when you turn on Big TV after starting TV & lag is of 3 seconds in case you are surfing channels. It is almost similar to Tata Sky 

AUDIO QUALITY:
It is nice but if you like listening to high volume than you'll have to turn the volume really high.

CHANNELS:
Right now i am getting all the channels(187 TV channels, 10 radio channels) which big tv is gives as preview for 7 days but i'm surprised as to why some popular channels like COLORS are not in it.
Some channels like discovery, cartoon network are coming in english, while channels like pogo are coming in south indian language.also it seems that language of disney,CN,pogo are kept changing from english to south indian language.On the contrary tata sky provides a much better option to change the language.
One more fact to be noticed is that it doesn't provides any information of programmes in channels like nat geo,history,animal  planet, etc..
The EPG only shows program schedule for next 2 days only against its hyped schedule of 7 days

INTERACTIVE SERVICES:
Right now it doestn't give any such services.

OTHER UNIQUE FEATURES:
32 Cinema channels- it is just like cable tv showing some movies, however big tv only shows old movies. The hindi movies are nicely categorized into classic, art, comedy, etc. To watch engish movies, we have to pay them some amount.
MPEG4- it is overhyped technology, it is just a compression technology due to which more channels can be put in transponder as compared to MPEG2 technology. but for you and me, its of no use because we only watch 25-30 channels, rest of the channels are useless for us.

GAMES:
They are offering following games:
1 )Karakku- Tetrix kind of game
2) Thievin' Monkeys-
3) Buzzwords-                 
4) Jinja Ninja- An adventure game
5) Solitaire
6)Table Football
7) Happy World Time-Vocablury Game
8) Pool

VERDICT:
Big tv neither offers any innovative features that newly lauched airtel digital tv is offering(universal remote, larger dish,etc.,interactive services) nor does it overcome the drawbacks of dish tv or tata sky (same remote/stb, hanging problem, etc.). Hence, i thing only USP of big tv is cheaper price.
My rating- 7.5/10


Note- This is my 1st review, so if any improvemnts can be done in the post, please tell.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 26, 2008)

> Some channels like discovery, cartoon network are coming in english, while channels like pogo are coming in south indian language.also it seems that language of disney,CN,pogo are kept changing from english to south indian language.On the contrary tata sky provides a much better option to change the language.



Means no option there to change the language for a channel for which feed is available in more than one language? That's very bad. 

Sun is providing COLORS for free(limited period offer only) even in 99Rs. per month package.

You didn't mention which package you have opted for.


----------



## nitansh (Oct 26, 2008)

Actually, for first 7 days, big tv is offering all of its channels as a preview. 
I have opted for Rs. 1490 Plan in which i have got stb/dish & 3 months suscribtion.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 26, 2008)

^^How many channels are you getting in this plan(after free trial)?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

After this initial investment, how much do you pay??

And also could you post some of the channels you get??


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the nice review.

Now, I want someone to review the Customer Care of BigTV.

The above review got 7.5 but I am damn sure that the review of BigTV's Customer Care will be 0/10.

How many of you (who are using BigTV) agree with me? I think most of the people would agree with me!


----------



## nitansh (Oct 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> After this initial investment, how much do you pay??
> 
> And also could you post some of the channels you get??



I have only paid Rs. 1490 which include stb & 3 months free suscribtion.
Here is the list of channels that i am gettting-
*www.bigtv.co.in/offer_choice1490.html#



iChaitanya said:


> Thanks for the nice review.
> 
> Now, I want someone to review the Customer Care of BigTV.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you. I just called them once that why they are not giving COLORS channel. I wasted 30 minutes on the phone & still i don't know whether the channel will be available anytime soon.....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

^^After that 3 month period, how much do you pay?
I want to know all this because I want to know if it's worth it to ditch the cablewalla to get this.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

hmm nice review...

my q is that which is the best DTH offering major STAR channels,SONY channels,discovery, colors , VH1 and Tv5 monde and the cheapest rate ?


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 27, 2008)

iChaitanya said:


> Thanks for the nice review.
> 
> Now, I want someone to review the Customer Care of BigTV.
> 
> ...



Here i come with a review on its AWESOME *24x7* CUSTOMER CARE ... 
Tried callin them up on their toll free no. at 8PM on friday for installation... the phone doesn't ring .. 
Then I registered for a call through their website and they give a single ring after 2 days.. i.e even before you pick up the call they FU*KIN disconnect it!!  
Finally, after a week a guy who calls himself a "REGISTERED BIG TV TECHNICIAN" came over and installed it within 45 mins and left tellin the connection will be activated within 1 hour... 
Waited for 1 whole hour, nothin on the screen!  called the customer care to register a complaint, the guy over there after listening to the whole story told me to wait as he fetches the Complaint no. after being on hold for nearly 2 mins the line got disconnected!! this has happened thrice   
Finally I connected the set-top box to the antenna cable of my Doordarshan (free) DTH and viola its workin.. but only 35% signal quality which is not sufficient! 
So I myself had to set the dish in the proper orientation and angle and then make it work! 

So for their wonderful technicians : 0/10

And for their Excellent 24 x 7 Csutomer care : *-10/10*


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ Reliance sucks in everything : Broadband, DTH, cellular service etc etc
I dont know from where they are still making money ?? Still Petro and Textiles ?? East or West, Airtel is the best...can somebody post its DTH review ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 27, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ Reliance sucks in everything : Broadband, DTH, cellular service etc etc


+Big Movies+Big FM + Reliance BSES Energy + ..........




esumitkumar said:


> .can somebody post its DTH review ?



Didn't read the first post of this thread?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> +Big Movies+Big FM + Reliance BSES Energy +
> 
> Didn't read the first post of this thread?



Dude read my sentence fully ..I m asking Airtel DTH review cuz i was saying Airtel is best in everything .Although they charge more than others, but customer satisfaction is amazing in every respect


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 27, 2008)

^^I though you were continuing the sentence *dont know from where they are still making money ?? Still Petro and Textiles ??.........................*

Yes, no provider can match the services that are provided by Airtel.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

thats OK yaar ..nobody answered this query of mine 



esumitkumar said:


> hmm nice review...
> 
> my q is that which is the best DTH offering major STAR channels,SONY channels,discovery, colors , VH1 and Tv5 monde and the cheapest rate ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

^^Tata Sky I think.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

Airtel Digital TV will bankrupt you for sure. I need most of the English and all sports channels. For that I need to pay Rs.400+ per month.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good review.

I will wait for someone to post a review on Airtel now.
But to be frank, I never thought it(BIG TV) would be par with Tat Sky. I expected some edge.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 28, 2008)

nitansh said:


> I completely agree with you. I just called them once that why they are not giving COLORS channel. I wasted 30 minutes on the phone & still i don't know whether the channel will be available anytime soon.....





sam_1710 said:


> Here i come with a review on its AWESOME *24x7* CUSTOMER CARE ...
> ... *So I myself had to set the dish in the proper orientation and angle and then make it work!*
> 
> So for their wonderful technicians : 0/10
> ...



And about 95% of the BigTV users that I have come across are saying that BigTV is bullshit. Stay the hell away from it.

I have no personal rivalry with Reliance, but I am just telling everyone what the truth is. If you've got lof of free time to chat with customer care, then go ahead and buy BigTV. The reason being that there are endless problems that you will have to face. So, it's your choice whether you want to suffer or you want to use a service that you are satisfied with. Most of the TataSky and DishTV users are satisfied with the quality of service their DTH company is offering them. But, in the case of Reliance BigTV, it's the other way round.



esumitkumar said:


> my q is that which is the best DTH offering major STAR channels,SONY channels,discovery, colors , VH1 and Tv5 monde and the cheapest rate ?



I would suggest you to go for Airtel Digital TV. From what I've seen and heard, it's the best (in terms of after-sales service) as of now. I agree Airtel is costly. But believe me, it's worth the extra price.



esumitkumar said:


> ^^ Reliance sucks in everything : Broadband, DTH, cellular service etc etc
> I dont know from where they are still making money ?? Still Petro and Textiles ?? East or West, Airtel is the best...can somebody post its DTH review ?



As you know, Reliance is divided into two groups -  Reliance Industries Ltd. and Reliance ADAG.

Reliance Industries Ltd. has pretty good service (You can see this from the examples of Reliance Fresh, Reliance Mart, etc) but in the case of Reliance ADAG, it's the other way round. This is the truth. DTH, Mobile and broadband comes under ADAG, so it's ought to have poor after sales service!



esumitkumar said:


> I m asking Airtel DTH review cuz i was saying Airtel is best in everything .Although they charge more than others, but customer satisfaction is amazing in every respect



I completely agree with what you are trying to say. Airtel is worth the extra 'premium'. 



desiibond said:


> Airtel Digital TV will bankrupt you for sure. I need most of the English and all sports channels. For that I need to pay Rs.400+ per month.



I hate to say this but it costs Rs. 424 per month if you want all the channels. That's how it is. But as I have said above, worth the extra 'premium'. But seriously, Airtel should reconsider the pricing of their DTH packages and broadband as well. Mobile services are pretty cheap! 



Cool G5 said:


> I will wait for someone to post a review on Airtel now.



Guys, if anyone of you are using Airtel Digital TV, please post a detailed review along with pics. 

Btw, I am using DishTV from the last 1.5 years and I am completely satisfied with it's services. Althought some channels have not made their way to DishTV, it's worth the price. And, DishTV has always been cheap.


----------



## nitansh (Oct 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hmm nice review...
> 
> my q is that which is the best DTH offering major STAR channels,SONY channels,discovery, colors , VH1 and Tv5 monde and the cheapest rate ?



Since i have done shootout for buying a dth, i may suggest if you only want quality & pricing doesn't matter, then go for AIRTEL DIGITAL TV. But if you want quality with reasonable pricing, then TATA SKY is for you. Although, DISH TV is good too, but its customer service is not very good. In terms of inexpensiveness, there is SUN DIRECT along with BIG TV, but SUN DIRECT is not available everywhere & you have already read my BIG TV review.......


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 1, 2008)

I am trying to decide between TATA, Airtel & BIG.

I was going more in favour of BIG TV because of their cheap pricing but their customer care chaos I read above and on Broadbandforum.in make me want to reconsider. Its a pity because on paper they offer the maximum channels at the cheapest price.

Can anyone let me know which channels are missing in the Highest package of all the subscribers? For example, Dish TV does not offer Neo Cricket... so that by itself rules itself out.

As far as I am aware, TATA SKY does not offer Zee Channels such as Zee Sports, Zee Classic & Zee Premier and music channels such as B4U. Is there any other channel which is not available even by paying the maximum on TATA SKY?

Similarly are there any such unavailable channels on Airtel & BIG TV ?

Secondly, I want to know for multiroom sunscription which one works out cheaper.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

I would vote for Airtel or TATA Sky


----------

